# 9007 headlamp bulbs - need better solution



## metroplex (Apr 8, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find a listing for different 9007 bulbs? I'd like to find the brightest 9007 bulb that has an acceptable lifespan, if there is such a listing.

The application is for the headlamp on 98-up Ford Panther vehicles. I am currently using Sylvania XtraVision bulbs which have good brightness (compared to the other generic 9007 replacements) and good lifespan. I am trying to get more light on the road and I've already done the wire/relay upgrade.

My next options:
auxiliary driving lamps / fog lamps
HIDs at $500-$1000 for the set


----------



## rudbwoy69camaro (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm going to have to say hidplanet.com would be your best bet. The brightest would be to retrofit your headlights with HID projectors. Slapping in the rebased HID bulbs, you'll blind oncoming traffic with all that glare.


----------



## jtice (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a 9145 kit on the way from here for my ATV.

You can get a nice kit from here, and even select your color K temp
for Under $300 !

http://stores.ebay.com/H-I-D-Xenon-Kits

~John


----------



## metroplex (Apr 8, 2006)

So why are the HID "bulb replacement" kits bad?
I have heard more than once that they will "blind oncoming traffic".

The $300 kits are tempting, and the replacement bulbs are only $45 each.
Where can I find a color temperature chart?


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey, haven't I seen you on CVN??  Don't stop by so often now that my dad has my CV..

Back on topic..

The reflector setup in most cars doesn't handle the light output of the HID well. To do it right, you generally *need* a projector setup. it's not something you can just hodge-podge in there and get a decent setup because of the way the bulb is constructed.

In the 98+ MY panthers, I'd think there'd be enough room to stick a projector in the stock housing with some modifications. I don't have a link to a color temp. chart, but I'm sure one will be coming along shortly..


----------



## jtice (Apr 8, 2006)

It is kinda touchy, as to weather these upgrades are legal, 
you may want to ask about about your State.

They ARE going to be blinding to other motorists.
Stock headlights, typically dont focus the light and keep it down low.
HID Projector setups usually cutoff the light at waist high level.
Keeping it out of motorists eyes some.

As far as focusing in the stock headlights properly,
they should drop right in, and be focused just fine.

Though I see that the ones for yours are High/Low beams, 
so that may help some actually.

~John


----------



## moeman (Apr 8, 2006)

i have the aux lights found here:
http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/HighPerformance/Xenarc/XenarcKits.htm
they were the only option for me b/c i do not believe in blinding other drivers.
these are very nice and almost double the usable light coming out of the front of my car.
very happy!
chris


----------



## metroplex (Apr 9, 2006)

So basically the HID bulb replacement kits will just give out a LOT of light using the standard reflector assembly, which will spread the light out enough to blind oncoming traffic? What if I re-aimed the headlamps?

I get blinded by truck headlights but no one seems to care?


----------



## rudbwoy69camaro (Apr 9, 2006)

metroplex said:


> So basically the HID bulb replacement kits will just give out a LOT of light using the standard reflector assembly, which will spread the light out enough to blind oncoming traffic? What if I re-aimed the headlamps?
> 
> I get blinded by truck headlights but no one seems to care?



hidplanet man, hidplanet !


----------



## Nubo (Apr 11, 2006)

metroplex said:


> So basically the HID bulb replacement kits will just give out a LOT of light using the standard reflector assembly, which will spread the light out enough to blind oncoming traffic? What if I re-aimed the headlamps?



It doesn't work that way. The following page gives a good explanation

http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/bulbs/Hid/conversions/conversions.html


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 12, 2006)

Good page, Nubo..


----------



## jtice (Apr 12, 2006)

The 9145 Kit I got for my Honda Rubicon ATV,
was a DIRECT dropin,
No cutting of wires needed at ALL.
Unlug stock bulb, plug that into the ballast, 
insert bulb into reflector, 
DONE.

Beam seems about the same, little smoother maybe, and alittle wider beam.
I am very happy with it.

~John


----------



## Trouthead (Apr 13, 2006)

9007 bulbs are available in about three styles. (1) High wattage blue or white bulbs that universally are pieces of overpriced trash, (2) Blue tinted bulbs from reputable manufactors, like Sylvania Silverstars, which put out less light, but look cool, and (3) clear bulbs from reputable manufactors like Sylvania Extra Vision.

I like Extra Visions, although Phillips and (I think) GE make similar bulbs. 

The other thing you can do is put in a direct to battery/relay harness. This will be a plug and play hooking up to a ground and the battery, a connection to your old bulb plug, and a connection to the bulbs. It puts out the full amount of voltage to your bulbs without a loss due to wireing. Daniel Stern lighting and SUVlights.com are two good websites to look at.

Didn't read too carefully. IMHO you are SOL. I really don't think there is any good bulb upgrade. Once you put the harness in and the extravision bulbs, you've done about all you can do. I have tried 9004 bulbs in the 100 watt range a couple times and a couple of different brands, and they all were poor. Either they blew out quickly or they had no discernable difference in output. I wish all manufactors would use the H4 bulb. 

My Tundra uses the H4 bulb, and with a harness I run 135 watts on low and 100 on high. They really light up the road.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Apr 18, 2006)

+1 vote for the Daniel Stern Lighting page.

Look into a set of Euro-beam Auxiliary lights. Stay away from Sylvania Silverstars if you're in the US, or any other kind of bulb with a coating. I realize that Silverstars are OK in other countries, but here in the US they're blue coated ricer garbage, and EXPENSIVE too. Hella, Narva, or Cibie all make excellent bulbs.

Good luck, cheers. :buddies:


----------



## s0crates82 (Apr 19, 2006)

Trouthead said:


> My Tundra uses the H4 bulb, and with a harness I run 135 watts on low and 100 on high. They really light up the road.



Indeed.

You probably blind all the poor sedan-driving sods as well.


----------



## Trouthead (Apr 20, 2006)

I live in Wyoming with very very sparsely populated roads. I have made sure my lights are adjusted properly, and since it is the same bulb type (H-4) as the factory bulb, what I end up with is just more of the same type of light pattern, and little additionaly glare.

I very very seldom get flashed when I am driving with the low beams on. Certainly no more often than driving any stock vehicle. 

If I lived in a more crowded state I might reconsider and go to lower powered bulbs, but here in Wyoming so far so good.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Apr 21, 2006)

Heh, I run 100/130w H4 bulbs in my Mr2, and the STi I just bought has HID low beams. Very sweet. Never been flashed either. Well, not like that, anyway.... 

Trouthead- If you haven't already, you might consider air springs or air shocks for the back of your Tundra so you can re-level the truck and your headlight aim when you're hauling a load.


Cheers. :buddies:


----------



## ROVER (Apr 30, 2006)

I like Phillips Vision Plus---- http://autolamps-online.com/index.htm 
They are based in England and have free shipping around the world. They are cheaper and last longer than those ricer blue bulbs, while still giving increased performace and a little higher than stock color tint. 

If you check forums specific to your vehicle, you can find information about which bulbs are most durable in your application, and how your particular reflector shape handles each bulb. 

Please don't drop in HID retrofits to stock reflectors--that's really irrisponsible. They simply put out too much light in places your stock reflector wasn't designed to properly redirect it. It's easy to always want to be brighter, but with automotive lighting you have to remember you're balancing your safety with everyone else's on the road.


----------

